# Ear infection - help please



## thinkingofgettingadog (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi,

My dog (7 months old) has been suffering from an ear infection since January. He initially had a course of ear drops in the form of Otomax Ear Drops Suspension. This didn't clear up the problem and a swab was taken and it was confirmed that the cause of the problem was a yeast infection. He was then given another 2 week course of the same ear drops (as well as tablets to reduce the inflammation and a medicine as a pain relief). 

He's been to the vet again this morning and the vet said that both ears are still infected. (The problem was initially in both ears, then just one ear and now both ears again). The vet has now prescribed the same ear drops along with a low dosage Nizoral tablet. She was reluctant to give him the Nizoral last time because there can be side effects. I'll have to try these for the next three weeks to see if this combination helps.

However, the vet also said that she's worried about WHY he's got a yeast infection thats so difficult to clear up at this young age. She's advised a totally hypoallergenic diet. He was on Arden Grange kibble along with a portion of NatureDiet or Wainwrights wet food. I'm planning now on giving him Arden Grange kibble with a little AG wet food and AG treats. I'll stop all other treats including his favourite - cheese, as I believe that dairy isn't good for him.

Does anyone with more experience have any more advice? I don't particularly want to start a raw diet but all other suggestions are truly welcome.

Apologies for a long boring post!

Thanks.

PS I should say that although he's had this ear infection for a while I can't honestly say that it's bothering him too much. He's lively, eating well, enjoying his exercise and not bothering with his ears at all.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

have you thought of trying treating the infection yourself, my lab gets ear infections and I find thornit ear powder clears them up in a day or two might be worth a try?

I'll try find you the link if you like

eta: http://www.petmeds.co.uk/p-528-thor...1a7dcec68c9f&gclid=CJSblZaC1a4CFWwntAod1Dt_cA

this isnt the site I got it from but I can't remember the name of it lol, if you google thornit ear powder lots will come up though

I got the 20g one and as you only need to use a little there is still loads left it really does last a long time.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

What is the breed? Dogs with droopy ears can be susceptible, and "Spaniel Bowls" might help reduce infection risk from food/water. 

I have read of yeast infections being experienced by those that feed tinned/wet factory food and kibbles. Avoiding wheat might be advised?

The other 'maybe' could be that the ears are being reinfected by a reservoir of infection that is within a favoured blanket or area where the dog sleeps. 

Part of the natural function of ear wax is to keep in check such infections, are you over cleaning the ears or over-bathing the dog? Brushing is a better cleaning process than shampoos, however gentle they claim to be.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

thinkingofgettingadog said:


> Hi,
> 
> My dog (7 months old) has been suffering from an ear infection since January. He initially had a course of ear drops in the form of Otomax Ear Drops Suspension. This didn't clear up the problem and a swab was taken and it was confirmed that the cause of the problem was a yeast infection. He was then given another 2 week course of the same ear drops (as well as tablets to reduce the inflammation and a medicine as a pain relief).
> 
> ...


To be honest I dont know why she hasnt tried Surolan Drops instead as well as anti bacterial they are anti fungal as well and work on several strains of yeast infection, so they may be a lot more effective see link
http://www.vetoquinolusa.com/PDF/SurolanBrochure.pdf
Surolan btw is vet or vet prescription only so you are going to have to speak to her about it one way or another.

As regards to a Natural Ear Cleaner and Drops, Aromesse has had good results they too are anti bacterial and anti fungal. 
Petnat Rapid Relief for Dogs with Ear Problems

I should imagine getting rid of the over growth and then keeping it clean and maintaining it so that its not an environment to encourage yeast over growth should help personally or it seems to make sense.


----------



## thinkingofgettingadog (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the reply and the link. 

To be honest, because the vet has been treating him for the whole time I've just been using what she prescribes. Then, as he has a follow up appointment scheduled I take him back and she prescribes further meds, so I haven't really considered treating the infection myself. What I'm trying to say is there hasn't been a natural break in the treatment for me to even consider treating the infection myself. Plus, I'm not really confident enough to go it alone at this stage, especially as the vets treatment isn't even working yet.

I'm wondering whether it's normal for the vet to link a yeast infection with food allergies? Also, should I be looking simply at hypoallergenic food (as mentioned by the vet) or should I also be considering wheat-free foods? 

Confused :confused5:


----------



## thinkingofgettingadog (Dec 13, 2010)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> What is the breed? Dogs with droopy ears can be susceptible, and "Spaniel Bowls" might help reduce infection risk from food/water.
> 
> *He is a Bichon Frise. I believe he is more susceptible to infections because of his droopy ears but haven't noticed them getting wet whilst he's eating or drinking. I do however worry that he's being over-bathed and have recently started to be VERY careful around getting his ears wet when he's being bathed. *
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to respond.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

thinkingofgettingadog said:


> Thanks for the reply and the link.
> 
> To be honest, because the vet has been treating him for the whole time I've just been using what she prescribes. Then, as he has a follow up appointment scheduled I take him back and she prescribes further meds, so I haven't really considered treating the infection myself.  What I'm trying to say is there hasn't been a natural break in the treatment for me to even consider treating the infection myself. Plus, I'm not really confident enough to go it alone at this stage, especially as the vets treatment isn't even working yet.
> 
> ...


You could mention Surolan, its a different ear drops and treats yeast infections and several types of yeast. That one you have to get from her anyway or a prescription you cant just buy it. So might be worth mentioning to her. As far as I can see from your post she hasnt tried any different ear drops just the same ones that dont seem to be doing anything unless Ive misunderstood it.


----------



## thinkingofgettingadog (Dec 13, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> To be honest I dont know why she hasnt tried Surolan Drops instead as well as anti bacterial they are anti fungal as well and work on several strains of yeast infection, so they may be a lot more effective see link
> http://www.vetoquinolusa.com/PDF/SurolanBrochure.pdf
> Surolan btw is vet or vet prescription only so you are going to have to speak to her about it one way or another.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I think Wainwrights is a wheat free food if you think its food related. There are some food remedies that could help your pup fight the infection from the inside. A little bit of chopped garlic in food is meant to help, 5ml of organic cider vinegar in a bowl of water could help, and a spoonful of natural yogurt a day.

All I can add is that when using drops or any ear cleaning wipes etc you need to make sure you wipe the excess away. If you leave any moisture in the ear, even from the drops, it can just prolong the infection. So add the drops, rub the ear, wipe with cotton pad to clean and wipe to dry.

The drops we were given were called Canaural and they were brilliant.

Good luck getting rid of the ear infection - I know what a pain they can be!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Helbo said:


> I think Wainwrights is a wheat free food if you think its food related. There are some food remedies that could help your pup fight the infection from the inside. A little bit of chopped garlic in food is meant to help, 5ml of organic cider vinegar in a bowl of water could help, and a spoonful of natural yogurt a day.
> 
> All I can add is that when using drops or any ear cleaning wipes etc you need to make sure you wipe the excess away. If you leave any moisture in the ear, even from the drops, it can just prolong the infection. So add the drops, rub the ear, wipe with cotton pad to clean and wipe to dry.
> 
> ...


Must admit I thought of Canaural as I used them in the past they are one that seems to be around for ever. Effective on ear mites and bacterial infections I wasnt sure about fungal or yeasts as hadnt had it for those reasons, but it is really good. Just had double check and apparently it is for yeasts too. I would OP certainly mention it to the vet. Sometimes the Oldies are the best and most effective.

Manufacturer: Dechra

Quantity: Canaural ear drops contain fucidic acid, framycetin, nystatin and prednisolone.

Canaural is effective against the micro-organisms commonly associated with otitis externa, the ear mite and is specifically formulated for the treatment of otitis externa in the dog and cat. Fusidic acid is a skin penetrating antibiotic which is highly active against staphylococci. Framycetin is a broad spectrum antibiotic effective against Pseudomonas and Proteus whilst Nystatin is highly active against yeasts. Prednisolone is incorporated for its anti-inflammatory and anti-pruritic activity.

All four active ingredients are suspended in oil which softens and dissolves ceruminous material and readily penetrates the ear canal.


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

My pup had this too. Tried all of the above but then was prescribed Aurizon. It worked and he's not had a problem since. 

Though I think I read recently that Aurizon can cause deafness? But that must be in very rare cases. 

Worth talking to your vet about.


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

For the first few months after I adopted Dexter, he had *constant *ear infections. We were at the vet every four weeks and poor Dex was on a constant round of anti inflammatories and steroids etc.

The vet simply could not get to the bottom of it.

I had changed Dex's food several times but no difference....

*UNTI*L I changed him from a dry food onto a* wet food....*.!

Literally since that day, he has not had a single problem with his ears - touch wood this will continue!

He's on Wainwrights wet trays.

Do hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

TabithaJ said:


> For the first few months after I adopted Dexter, he had *constant *ear infections. We were at the vet every four weeks and poor Dex was on a constant round of anti inflammatories and steroids etc.
> 
> The vet simply could not get to the bottom of it.
> 
> ...


Now you have said that somewhere in the back of my mind although not 100% sure I vaguely remember either reading or someone mentioned that sugar beet pulp that is in a lot of dog foods has been connected to Ear infections.
As I say its just a niggle in my memory, and you would have to check and do some research on sugar beet, but if your food has that in it, maybe worth doing.

Bakers food has deffinaetly been linked to Hyper activity and skin problems, Ive know quite a few who have got their dogs off that and they were fine after.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

redroses2106 said:


> have you thought of trying treating the infection yourself, my lab gets ear infections and I find thornit ear powder clears them up in a day or two might be worth a try?
> 
> I'll try find you the link if you like
> 
> ...


NO. That is an incredibly dangerous thing to suggest. For a start putting powder in a moist infected ear is going to make it loads worse, secondly it will do nothing to treat the infection and thirdly NEVER make a suggestion like that while a dog is under a vet.


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

I would say more than likely that it is directly caused by the food. I see many dogs with yeast infections that are cleared through diet alone, mine included

IF this is the case with your dog, then fnd a dry/wet whatever food BUT check the ingredients. It MUST be free of ALL GRAIN and sugar beet pulp has been known to be a lesser contributer. 

IF yeast IS caused by the diet, then within 6 weeks or so, it should be gone. Usually less time but the body needs time to adjust


----------



## thinkingofgettingadog (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the advice everyone. 

Having read all of the comments I've decided that in conjunction with his current medication I will change his food. I am going to remove the Arden Grange kibble from his diet completely. I will continue to feed him on his wet Wainwright tray's and if necessary I will introduce a grain free, hypoallergenic kibble (currently considering James Wellbeloved). 

Hopefully, the meds will get rid of the current ear infection and the change in diet will reduce the chances of it reappearing. Now I just need to find a treat replacement for his training sessions, as his current cheese favourite will have to cease too!

Thanks again.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

thinkingofgettingadog said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone.
> 
> Having read all of the comments I've decided that in conjunction with his current medication I will change his food. I am going to remove the Arden Grange kibble from his diet completely. I will continue to feed him on his wet Wainwright tray's and if necessary I will introduce a grain free, hypoallergenic kibble (currently considering James Wellbeloved).
> 
> ...


Another one that might be worth a look at is The Natural dog food company if you do want to keep to dried. Ive used it in the past and its very good. Ive also mentioned it to a few people and they seem to think it helped too, if you want to have a look at it here is a link.
The Natural Dog Food Company … where good health comes naturally


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a cockapoo prone to ear infections - yeast being one of them due to him having narrow ear canals and very hairy inner ears, so a breeding ground for both bacteria and yeast.

I do use Barking Heads kibble as it has no sugar beet and a part RAW diet. We did trial him on full RAW but for us it didn't help we feel it is unfortunately for our dog more anatomy based, but for a lot of dogs diet is a major part in ear infections.

We have tried a few of the most common cleaners both from vets and online but have now found the ones that work the best for us.

For a general cleaner I use the petnats cleaner ( aromesse) that Sleddog recommended. Quistel is also very good.

For yeast I have found a new cleaner that the vet recommended ( didn't get from them) called Malectic Otic.

It cleared up a bad yeast infection, that left his ear cartilage double in size and some scaring that the vet said he we would probably now have. After one treatment it cleared it all up. So this could be one to try.

I have recently bought some ear powder from four Paws that has Boric in it which I personally find to be very good at treating infections. After cleaning I am now putting this in to help keep ear dry and he also has his ears plucked at groomers. Still early days on this so cannot comment as yet. 

It's a routine thing for us now and I have every sympathy for owners having to deal with ear issues.


----------



## Mark Allsopp (Jun 14, 2018)

I think I have finally found something that works for my GSD (apart from Canaural). Have only done 2 applications so far and his ears are not causing him trouble. Too early to say for sure but if anyone is reading this and desperate for something else to try, may I suggest polibiotic. It is a triple antibiotic cream. I will try and remember to update this in a couple of weeks.


----------

